# Minimum Size



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

hi guys i am looking for a new tank what is the minimum size for 5 red bellies. they are a little over 2inches long. any insight would be apreciated.


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

Because they are only 2 inches right now, the minimum size is going to be a 55. Problem is, they grow pretty quickly between 2 inches and 5 inches, and within a few months, a 55 will be much too small. If you buy a 55 now, you'll probably be wasting your money, because you won't get your money back out of it when it comes to selling it to buy a much larger tank. A rule of thumb is 15-20 gallons per piranha, so... if you buy a 90-125 gallon tank to start with, it can be the first and last tank you need for these 5 piranha.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

A 75 gallon will be sufficiënt for a group of 5.


----------



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

ranha-man said:


> Because they are only 2 inches right now, the minimum size is going to be a 55. Problem is, they grow pretty quickly between 2 inches and 5 inches, and within a few months, a 55 will be much too small. If you buy a 55 now, you'll probably be wasting your money, because you won't get your money back out of it when it comes to selling it to buy a much larger tank. A rule of thumb is 15-20 gallons per piranha, so... if you buy a 90-125 gallon tank to start with, it can be the first and last tank you need for these 5 piranha.


unfortunately I already made that mistake. thats what you get for being an impulse buyer. any way whats done is done and the fish seem to still be healthy but the tank is starting to look crowded to me. at what size is it really an issue to worry about. will the fact that they were in smaller tank and then transferd into a bigger one stunt their growth or health, or will they just be really happywith a new pad.
thanks again for your time


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

chadw07 said:


> Because they are only 2 inches right now, the minimum size is going to be a 55. Problem is, they grow pretty quickly between 2 inches and 5 inches, and within a few months, a 55 will be much too small. If you buy a 55 now, you'll probably be wasting your money, because you won't get your money back out of it when it comes to selling it to buy a much larger tank. A rule of thumb is 15-20 gallons per piranha, so... if you buy a 90-125 gallon tank to start with, it can be the first and last tank you need for these 5 piranha.


unfortunately I already made that mistake. thats what you get for being an impulse buyer. any way whats done is done and the fish seem to still be healthy but the tank is starting to look crowded to me. at what size is it really an issue to worry about. will the fact that they were in smaller tank and then transferd into a bigger one stunt their growth or health, or will they just be really happywith a new pad.
thanks again for your time
[/quote]

No they'll be just fine with a move but don't go with a 75g because when they start hitting the 7-8+ inch mark that 75g will get too cramped as well plus having a bunch of adult pygos stuffed into a small tank like a 75g just looks stupid. Go with something longer like a 72"L by 18"W tank, you'll be much happier plus if you decide to add another red or a different pygo than you will have some extra space to work with.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have 4 rbp in a 75g and i wish i bought bigger, i would say go bigger for 5.


----------

